# Tort Table So Far



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2010)

Figured I would Share what I have been working on for the past few weeks got most of the structure done. Stained and Sparurethaned the wood. Its cured now so I can start installing some of the goodies. Im covering it with Acrylic to help with humidity. That is what the slanted frame is attached to the box. I should be done in a few days or so need to install the bottom shelf and such Enjoy!


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool, what do you plan on housing in it???


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2010)

The Cherry Head I've been and still looking for


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucky baby...what are the dimensions of the "box"? 

I admire people who can build things themselves. I never got that gene...


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2010)

It is 4' x 2.5' x 15"


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 19, 2010)

looksgreat much better than what my kids have done


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Very, very nice. It's looks like a professional made it for you. Now you have bragging rights!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2010)

*Tort Table Update*

Almost done just a few more things but this is what I have so far. Still have Reptifogger, Bottom shelf, more hides, pool area, and more plants.


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about the heat emitter as I don't use them.
My question is about what looks like a "Handle" in the floor.
Is that some sort of Tortoise exercise station? 
Pull up bar, Vaulting horse kinda thing?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh no its not on the floor. If you look at the first picutre in this series you'll see the hinges on top and two handles. That is what is holding the acrylic to the table. Figured it would help with the humidity. The side angles are open for airflow.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 21, 2010)

I think pommel horse sounds much more intriguing.


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! You built the enclosure BEFORE you got the animal. What a concept! You are to be commended. Good job. The enclosure looks great too. Keep an eye on the clamp lamp next to the plexi. I've had trouble with that sort of proximity in the past.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 21, 2010)

I was a little concerned about that myself. I'm thinking since its pointed down and top of the lamp is 3 inches from the acrylic it should be fine. Im only putting a heat emitter in it. The zoo med ones dont get as hot as the cone shaped ones from exo terra or zilla. Therefore the heat direction is based soley from the bottom plate. So it goes where I point it. Also I tested my friends reptifogger before and after the acrylic. Before it only held around 65% with the acrylic it now holds 92%. Not to mention it keeps an almost perfect temperature gradient. 68-73 on the cool side (fogger hose side) and 82-87 on the hot side. My fogger should come in next week sometime. Hope to have the tortoise within the same period. Ive been talking to many different breeders and so far $150 shipped from Florida to Arizona for a Cherry Head.


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2010)

Shaun, that enclosure is perfect. Really great. I bet you can't wait for him to come. You did the best thing setting everything up before you got him. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 21, 2010)

love the acrylic idea.


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Defiant said:


> I was a little concerned about that myself. I'm thinking since its pointed down and top of the lamp is 3 inches from the acrylic it should be fine. Im only putting a heat emitter in it. The zoo med ones dont get as hot as the cone shaped ones from exo terra or zilla. Therefore the heat direction is based soley from the bottom plate. So it goes where I point it. Also I tested my friends reptifogger before and after the acrylic. Before it only held around 65% with the acrylic it now holds 92%. Not to mention it keeps an almost perfect temperature gradient. 68-73 on the cool side (fogger hose side) and 82-87 on the hot side. My fogger should come in next week sometime. Hope to have the tortoise within the same period. Ive been talking to many different breeders and so far $150 shipped from Florida to Arizona for a Cherry Head.



I have one of those foggers too. I love it and so does my mountain horned dragon. He wasn't doing too well before I set it up. Now he's doing great!

I'm exited for you. This is the way its supposed to happen. Can't wait to see pics when you get one finally. Congrats on a great set-up.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 21, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> I have one of those foggers too. I love it and so does my mountain horned dragon. He wasn't doing too well before I set it up. Now he's doing great!
> 
> I'm exited for you. This is the way its supposed to happen. Can't wait to see pics when you get one finally. Congrats on a great set-up.



you got the horned after all??? Niiice.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 21, 2010)

BRILLIANT.
BRILLIANT.
BRILLIANT.

We are totally borrowing your enclosure idea for Stagger's enclosure.
We'll be making ours slightly longer, though, but this is awesome!

We've got to figure out the heat emitter, but my husband has ideas.

This is just GREAT!!!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 21, 2010)

More updates  I think I am almost complete now and ready for the new baby. My pup was sooo lazy today slept while I was hard at work. There is a marble turtle inside the pool in the center.


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 22, 2010)

EEEK!
WHERE did you get your Redfoot Tortoise Xing sign???????
I must get one.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 22, 2010)

Its not a sign  The stick is just framed in with Popsicle sticks so the humidity doesn't bend it. And spikethebeast has the stickers. You won't be sorry to pick up a few. Very good quality. He only charges $1.75 including shipping. And you get em fast very good business man.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 22, 2010)

Outside is finally done. Building a box to cover the ugly plastic of the humid hide. That should be done this weekend. But this is the outside completed.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 22, 2010)

Love it! And your dog is insanely adorable. I've never seen a traditional shar pei! Super cute


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 22, 2010)

Very classy, looks like a family heirloom ^_^


----------



## BethyB1022 (Feb 23, 2010)

That looks beautiful, I agree with Jordan that it almost looks like an heirloom. I also like how you added the shelf below, that will surely help with all your tortoise products. Keep us posted and good luck with your redfoot!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for you wonderful comments. Feels good to know that other people like it as much as I do. The next time I post update pics hopefully it will be occupied . The bottom shelf is where my snake tank is going. I built another stand for my bearded dragon that I will also post pics of when it is totally done. Working for the Home Depot really helps to. Although I find I spend more money than if I didn't work there lol.


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice looking cage - and like was said, you built it before buying the tortoise, what a concept!

You may notice with the acrylic that it warps when one side has humidity that the other side doesn't have.... I had a lot of warping problems with it a few years ago on some snake cages, using 1/4" thickness. I switched it over to 3/8", and it was better. Not sure what thickness you're using, but something to think about.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2010)

I went with the thinner acrylic it is 1/4 inch thick. I have the sides open to give even airflow. It will have alot of humidity on it with the fogger. It needs to though for the cherry head I'm still hopelessly looking for. If it becomes a problem I will replace it with thicker material. Thank you for your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 23, 2010)

Defiant said:


> ...the cherry head I'm still hopelessly looking for.



And have you tried the Redfoot breeders here on TFO?

Oh wait--are you Canadian?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2010)

no I'm not Canadian lol.... The budjet I'm on doesn't match that of the breeders on the forum. I have found one that is though I believe that we will be making a deal as soon as I get a response back.


----------



## mr.tortoise (Feb 23, 2010)

thats amazing its better than any store bot one i saw.


----------

